# Mit Apple Tastatur ins BIOS?



## campari (30. November 2009)

Mojen,

die USB Apple Tastatur an meinem PC älteren Jahrgangs zeigt keine Reaktion zum Aufruf des BIOS, Boot-Menüs und GRUB Bootloader.
Im BIOS ist der USB legacy Modus enabled und auch sonst hab ich alle möglichen Einstellungen durchprobiert. Hatte vorher eine PC-Tastatur,  ebenfalls USB ohne Probleme.
Sowohl unter Win2k als auch Ubuntu läuft die Tastatur einwandfrei, nachdem die Funktionstasten richtig zugewiesen wurden.
Ist ein Amibios. Gibts noch Ideen woran das liegen kann?

Chers campari


----------

